# any one in north georgia north of atlanta



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi I live in north georgia north of atlanta and if there was anyone in this area I have had sad for a long time I am doing some better. thought it would nice to see if there was any in my area


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

When you say north of Atlanta, do you mean Marietta or Kennesaw? Or further north?


----------



## kbray003 (May 6, 2011)

I live South of Atlanta. It takes me about 30 minutes or so to get downtown. Where in N. Georgia?


----------



## swim6477 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Atlanta*

I just moved to metro Atlanta and I'm looking for a good doctor. Do you know any in the area. I can't find anything online.


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Atlanta is my hometown, and I would love to organize a sa group here, esp one geared towards college/grad students. Is anyone still interested?


----------



## poowater (Jul 26, 2011)

I found a support group near my home but I don't know how these things work. How many people usually show up? do people share personal stories? what exactly do you do in a support group?


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

You found a support group in atl?


----------



## kirabranwen (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd join.
...What about an online support group where everyone knows eachother? I know I'd like that.
:3


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I live north of Atlanta. I'm looking for a support group as well. :s


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

wo hey sorry for posting on an older thread, but where ish is teh support group? haha did you ever go? o; (o and ish in marietta!!)


----------



## mgeezy360 (Jun 25, 2011)

south Georgia here. Looking for people who are VERY determined to overcome this. Let me know.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

2 places group therapy for SA-

Social Anxiety group therapy

http://www.stressmgt.net/ocd_group.htm

and

http://www.atlantasocialtherapy.com/grouptherapy.php


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

hi guys...i live pretty close to atlanta. my best friend and i would totally come to a support group if one forms. so...um let me know if that is happening. haha


----------



## recycledartgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in the Atlanta metro near Decatur and would come to a support group if one forms as well.


----------



## gdag1234 (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone near McDonough or Jonesboro ?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I live north of Atlanta and travel downtown for school during the week. Even though this thread is over a year old lol


----------



## kyle ga (May 31, 2014)

cj123 said:


> Atlanta is my hometown, and I would love to organize a sa group here, esp one geared towards college/grad students. Is anyone still interested?


I would be. I live in Marietta.


----------

